# Fantasy Creature Death Match-Cast your Votes



## Philip Overby (Jun 17, 2012)

With Steerpike's approval, I have decided to start a Creature Death Match.  That means pitting fantasy creatures against each other.  They can be from books, movies, or games.  There are three rules:

1.  They can't be invincible (meaning if they are unable to be killed, banished, or exploded in some fashion, they can't be in it)

2.  They can't be gods or goddesses of some sort 

3.  Listing a kind of monster is fine.  Meaning if you list goblin or orc, that's cool, but also list what version you're referring to (D&D version, Tolkien version, etc.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_legendary_creatures

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster

Let Wiki help you if needed.  

Let's keep it simple.  Powerful creatures are fine, but let's make them actually "killable."  Hence "Death" Match.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 17, 2012)

greymen -  Wheel of Time

myrddraal - Wheel of Time

K'Chain Che'Malle - Malazan book of the Fallen

Hounds - Malazan Book of the Fallen


----------



## Ireth (Jun 17, 2012)

Huan the Wolfhound - The Silmarillion

Glaurung the Golden - The Silmarillion, The Children of Hurin

Fluffy - Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## Ankari (Jun 17, 2012)

T'lan Imass - Malazan Book of the Fallen

Forkrul Assail - Malazan Book of the Fallen


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 17, 2012)

Joinings- Gemmell (King Beyond the Gate)
Is it too obvious to throw out dragons?  Whatever version you find the most intimidating.
Shelob (Tolkien)
White Walkers (Martin)


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll post some of mine:

Ringwraith (Lord of the Rings)
Eaters (Joe Abercrombie series)
Jabberwocky (Alice in Wonderland)
Grendel (Beowulf)
Smaug (The Hobbit)
Tintaglia (dragon from Robin Hobb series)
Gollum (Lord of the Rings/Hobbit)
Medusa (Greek mythology, one of the Gorgons)
Dracula (Bram Stoker's version)
Frankenstein (Mary Shelley's version)
Kappa (Japanese mythology)
Banshee (Irish myth)
Unicorn (The Last Unicorn)

It's acceptable to have different dragons, so that's cool.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 17, 2012)

Are you sure the Ringwraiths count? They're kind of undead, and apparently can't be killed -- except for the Witch-King, bizarrely enough.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, I thought they could be killed, but if they can't then I'll leave that off.  I'll just put the Witch-King, who apparently can be killed.


----------



## ProfessorBrainfever (Jun 18, 2012)

Do the Dementors of Harry Potter count, or can they not be killed?

If not:

The Canim from Jim Butcher's 'Codex Alera'.
The Marat from Jim Butcher's 'Codex Alera'.

And from the Dresden Files:

Thomas Wraith the White Court Vampire (Whampires)
Mavra the Black Court Vampire (Blampires)
Don Paolo Ortega the Red Court Vampire (Rampires)
Bob the Skull
Mouse the Fu-Dog
William Borden the Werewolf
Nicodemus Archleon, Fallen Angel and leader of the the Knights of the Blackened Denarius
Ivy the Archive


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm going to choose a handful of these and start the tournament.  If something you proposed didn't make the cut, sorry.  I'm hoping to go with a variety of creatures after doing a little research on what everyone voted on.  If anyone else wants to make more votes, please do so today.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 18, 2012)

The Dementors are invulnerable to anything except the Patronus charms, and even those can just scare them away without really destroying them!! I think that it would be unfair to include them in this Monsters Death Match.

I suggest the giant shape-shifter wolves from Twilight and the Hungarian Horntail dragon from Harry Potter =)

We definitely must include the Jabberwocky from Alice in Wonderland (2010 film) great idea, Phil!!


----------

